# rm850x or Seasonic Focus GX-850,



## PandaH05 (Aug 6, 2020)

hey guys i was wondering wich one because my friend wants to by a new psu i personally have the rm850x but hes saying the seasonic is a better buy he just wants to make sure before the purchase


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 6, 2020)

I would rather have the Seasonic than the Corsair. But note 850W is huge and most likely way more than needed. If his specs are anything like yours, he could easily get by with 550W - 600W.


----------



## PandaH05 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes but his current psu went to  and he wants to future proof his for like a long while and note he’s planning on buying the 3080 when it comes out

went to crap**


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

Seasonic


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 7, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Yes but his current psu went to  and he wants to future proof his for like a long while and note he’s planning on buying the 3080 when it comes out
> 
> went to crap**


Get the cheaper of the two, both are excellent


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 7, 2020)

Seasonic... it has way better stock cables than the RMx.


----------



## PandaH05 (Aug 7, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> Get the cheaper of the two, both are excellent


Currently the seasonic is 20 bucks cheaper


----------



## iuliug (Aug 7, 2020)

I have the GX-550 W one. No complaints.


----------



## Cidious (Aug 7, 2020)

I got a RM650x and a RM850x just because availability and pricing for these units is better where I currently am (China). But I can confirm that the stock 24pin cable is very thick and rigid. It's not a very comfortable cable kit to work it. I think the Seasonic does better there. Other than that the RMx series is rock solid! I've had the 650 for over a year and the 850 for a few months. No issues at all at whatever load. And quiet. Can't hear them at all. 

Both are decent enough. I'd get the cheapest...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 7, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Yes but his current psu went to and he wants to future proof his for like a long while and note he’s planning on buying the 3080 when it comes out


It is always wise to plan ahead, but when it comes to PSUs, future proofing is not just about power capacity. That said, one of the exciting news about the new 3080 line is that it promises to be much more efficient too. So IMO, future proofing in this case can easily be achieved with a quality 650W. 

That said, you go with what the market provides. It does not hurt anything but your budget to go way bigger - assuming top quality too.


----------



## iuliug (Aug 7, 2020)

Speaking of Nvidia 3000 series there is a rumor that will require different power connector. Probably it is not true.


----------



## PandaH05 (Aug 7, 2020)

iuliug said:


> Speaking of Nvidia 3000 series there is a rumor that will require different power connector. Probably it is not true.


Yes but if that happens for sure they will either have a adapter or a cord you can buy to plug in the psu instead of the standard pcie Right?


----------



## Hotobu (Aug 9, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Yes but if that happens for sure they will either have a adapter or a cord you can buy to plug in the psu instead of the standard pcie Right?



100% There's no way Nvidia/board partners wouldn't include an adapter. It would be absolute suicide for them not to.


----------



## PandaH05 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok thx


----------



## PandaH05 (Aug 12, 2020)

hey guys so i come to order my psu today an the gx-850 went up in price now its 150 and the corsair is $144 should i spend the extra 6 bucks and just grab the seasonic

also the gx850 is out of stock till the 22nd and the rm850x is in stock and i can get it as soon as tmrw

but since the gx850 is slightly better because it has better stock cables then the rm850x and im not in a rush imma just wait


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 12, 2020)

I'd get the seasonic even if it was $20-30 more personally. I have the Rmx and Focus series in some of my systems and like the the seasonic that much better


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 12, 2020)

I have no idea what your friend's system is but I bet these PSUs are grossly overkill for whatever he may have. Buy something more sensible if you care about the price difference, highest end systems barely break the ~350W mark on the 12V rail.


----------



## Cidious (Aug 19, 2020)

The benefit of the Seasonic is that it's 2cm shorter. Which helps in confined spaces. I went with the RM850x and RM650x for my systems. Wished I put the Seasonic in one of them for more space in the bottom for Watercooling.


----------

